# Backlog for new members?



## Noodley (8 Jul 2007)

There are a few old C+ers asking on the new thingy whther there is a baglog for registration as they are waiting on receiving confirmation.


----------



## Shaun (9 Jul 2007)

No backlog, however I think some of the activation emails have not arrived.

In such cases, email me your username/email address and I'll activate your account manually:

webmaster@cyclechat.co.uk

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Cab (9 Jul 2007)

Always check your spam folder/filter. Just to make sure that your activation email didn't go missing in there. Dunno about this place, but its a common problem on many forums.


----------



## electricdave (9 Jul 2007)

Mm, mine ended up in my junk mailbox.

This place is on the safe list now though


----------

